# Yankee Clipper (Thompson) Lonsdale Cigar Review - Not the worst cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I got a bundle of 25 of these when I purchased a humidor from Thompson cigar about 10 months ago. Cigar construction and burn is average. Taste is...

Read the full review here: Yankee Clipper (Thompson) Lonsdale Cigar Review - Not the worst cigar


----------

